# Iceland, Ireland & England Beer Venues



## jimi (21/2/11)

Hi Folks,
From late April I'm off to Iceland (Reykjavik - for a week), London (canary warf - 2 nights) and Ireland (Dublin - for a week). Anyone like to reccomend some places to visit?
There's plenty on in Dublin & London but I've heard nothing of the brew scene in Iceland. Anyone had some experiences here?

edit - there was an unintended link ???


----------



## wakkatoo (21/2/11)

Ooh, subscribed. I'm in ireland late April as well. Fly home on May 2nd. We are going to a wedding in Northern Ireland so I'm expecting the locals to show me around


----------



## winkle (21/2/11)

Have a quick look at the places section in www.ratebeer.com .
This joint sounds good,
Hlar in Hjaltadalur
Skagafjordur, Iceland IS-551.

Everywhere else seemed to have the "expensive" word mentioned, but now the currency is devalued maybe it won't bite too hard :unsure:


----------



## alkos (21/2/11)

Dublin:

1. Bull&Castle Pub - http://tinyurl.com/bull-castle - the best selection of Irish craft beer on tap&bottle (upstairs). Galway Hooker, O'Haras Stout and Molly's Chocolate Stout are absolutely must-haves. It's quite noisy in the evening, so 4-6pm visit recommended for tasting. 

2. Against The Grain (where FeiLe used to be - http://tinyurl.com/6dy8ayt ) - smaller and cosier, still nice selection.

3. Redmonds of Ranelagh (bottled stuff) - http://tinyurl.com/redmonds-of-ranelagh . More than 250 beers, most of Irish craft stuff.


----------



## jimi (21/2/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Ooh, subscribed. I'm in ireland late April as well. Fly home on May 2nd. We are going to a wedding in Northern Ireland so I'm expecting the locals to show me around



I get back in oz May 2nd. If you're doing time in Dublin drop me a PM. I technically have a work inservice for my week in Ireland, but it won't be too taxing and their should be plenty of time to check out guiness and the temple bar


----------



## jimi (21/2/11)

alkos said:


> Dublin:
> 
> 1. Bull&Castle Pub - http://tinyurl.com/bull-castle - the best selection of Irish craft beer on tap&bottle (upstairs). Galway Hooker, O'Haras Stout and Molly's Chocolate Stout are absolutely must-hais ves. It's quite noisy in the evening, so 4-6pm visit recommended for tasting.
> 
> ...



Thanks alkos, nothing like some local knowledge :icon_chickcheers: 

Thanks winkle I've never had cause to use this feature of ratebeer before now cheers


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/11)

As I understand it, Iceland was lite beer only until a few years ago - the original Norse settlers would be turning in their graves <_< but there are locally distilled schnapps and vodka type spirits.


----------



## jimi (22/2/11)

BribieG said:


> As I understand it, Iceland was lite beer only until a few years ago - the original Norse settlers would be turning in their graves <_< but there are locally distilled schnapps and vodka type spirits.


From what I've read now it appears that alchohol gets taxed up the keister (would make the ozzy micros feel priviledged h34r: ) the only apparent exemption being brennivin - there national schnapps aka "black death". Sounds enticing huh!

Might have to get my beer experiences in London and Ireland


----------



## thelastspud (23/2/11)

Its pretty well known I guess but the porterhouse in Dublin is worth a look. Last time I was there they had about 7 of their own beers on tap. Pretty decent food I reckon they have the best burgers in Dublin. 
Also good location and they have free live music on every night.

I don't remember any good bars in Iceland but when I was there I had pretty much no money but I do remember drinking the black death. tastes as good as it sounds


----------



## alkos (23/2/11)

Damn, Porterhouse is definitely worth a try! ( http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/ ) Also, but to less extent, Messrs McGuire ( http://www.messrsmaguire.ie/ )

(Bleedin' hell! how could I forget?!)


----------



## Eggs (23/2/11)

if your near belfast, take a look at hilden brewery. its in an old farmhouse. as i recall, very nice beer and decent food. its been nearly three years since i was last there.

http://www.hildenbrewery.co.uk/


----------



## wakkatoo (23/2/11)

Eggs said:


> if your near belfast, take a look at hilden brewery. its in an old farmhouse. as i recall, very nice beer and decent food. its been nearly three years since i was last there.
> 
> http://www.hildenbrewery.co.uk/



Adding that one to the list! I'll be driving almost straight past there.


----------



## petesbrew (23/2/11)

London - White Horse Pub - right outside the Parsons Green Tube station.
Ashamed to say I only lived just 2 blocks away but only went there a couple of times.
Canary Wharf, hehe that's where I worked. The Slug & Lettuce was our work local. Nothing to be found there but glassware.


----------



## Eggs (23/2/11)

let me know any other northern Ireland discoveries wakkatoo. we're heading over late April to early June, we'll be staying in Downpatrick outside Belfast.


----------



## brendo (23/2/11)

Eggs said:


> let me know any other northern Ireland discoveries wakkatoo. we're heading over late April to early June, we'll be staying in Downpatrick outside Belfast.



Definitely worth going into Belfast and going to the Crown - not craftbeer, but a lovely historic pub and well worth the time taken to pop inside for a couple of pints.


----------



## DanRayner (23/2/11)

In London there are a couple of_ musts_ for me:

Black Friar (or Blackfriar?) near Blackfriars bridge (and near a tube station) - a few good real ale taps but the venue itself is stunning - Walls completely adorned with beaten copper murals from the late 1800's depicting friars going about their business making beer.

Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese on Strand - a Sam Smiths pub (which is like Aldi of pubs: everything you buy inc. crisps are Sam Smiths branded) the real ales are usually some of the cheapest in London (but good) and, again, the venue is amazing multiple subterreanean levels with stone walls, nooks and crannis and winding staircases - was Darwin's and Samuel Johnson's fav pub too.

The Wenlock Arms near Angel/Islington has about a dozen taps all devoted to small, independent real ales - a bit of a grubby place in not the most salubrious of neighbourhoods but the beer more than makes up for it. They have a massive chalk board with all the current beers and a number of times a night they'll strike through a beer on the board that they've run out of (cos they only get in one or two casks of each) and right something new! Exciting 

The Royal Oak (the only Harveys of Sussex pub in London) near Burrough Markets in South London (near Waterloo Station) if there on a weekend go to the markets - loads of mediterranean sausage and French cheese - have a oyster and porter at the porter bar next to the markets and then the Royal Oak for lunch - really amazing counter meals with great real ale and just a bit further down the road is The George proclaiming to be London's oldest pub

Other than that you'll probably stumble into a dozen places when walking from A to B that you'll fondly remember as having the greatest pint (or worst, but hopefully not!)

Check out the CAMRA site and www.beermapping.com


----------



## Howlingdog (23/2/11)

Two more if you get time.

www.lowlander.com for Belgians

www.oldbrewerygreenwich.com or The Union, Greenwich Meantime beers on tap

Don't forget tours of Fullers and Meantime.


----------



## jimi (23/2/11)

thanks all - plenty to try and add to the agenda


----------

